# FIFA cancels 2021 U-20, U-17 World Cups



## lafalafa (Dec 26, 2020)

FIFA cancels 2021 U-20, U-17 World Cups due to COVID-19 pandemic









						FIFA cancels 2021 U-20, U-17 World Cups due to COVID-19 pandemic | MLSSoccer.com
					

FIFA cancels 2021 U-20, U-17 World Cups




					www.mlssoccer.com
				




Dang rough news,  there were some local SoCal Players with good chances with the teams getting international experience and the exposure.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 26, 2020)

I believe this is for the men in case anyone wasn’t aware of that


----------



## younothat (Dec 26, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> I believe this is for the men in case anyone wasn’t aware of that


FIFA already rescheduled back in Nov to 2022 for the Women

Costa Rica as host of the FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup 2022 and India as host of the FIFA U-17 Women’s World Cup 2022 respectively.









						Update on FIFA Club World Cup 2020 and women’s youth tournaments
					

In light of the current global COVID-19 pandemic and its continuing impact on football, the Bureau of the FIFA Council has taken a number of decisions related to FIFA competitions, including the FIFA Club World Cup 2020 as well as the women’s youth t...




					www.fifa.com
				









						FIFA calls off 2020 U-20 and U-17 FIFA Women’s World Cup
					

In light of the COVID-19 pandemic, FIFA has decided to cancel the 2020 editions of the FIFA U-20 and U-17 Women’s World Cups and hold them in 2022.




					www.olympicchannel.com


----------

